# As a Uber driver, how often do you take Uber as a passenger?



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

After SF's 15% rate reduction, I need to work >20% more time to make the same amount.

Uber claims that there will be more requests. When I think about this, I think that even UberX is still a luxury service that only a small percentage of people can afford daily. At least it is out of my budget. In the past ten years, I only took taxi twice. How about you?


----------



## Ocgirlcc (Jul 16, 2014)

I've only taken my free ride so far, but will be using it this Friday since it's like $7 each way & cheaper than parking. After that who knows when the next time will be.


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

Ocgirlcc said:


> I've only taken my free ride so far, but will be using it this Friday since it's like $7 each way & cheaper than parking. After that who knows when the next time will be.


The same here. I found out that other than short trips in the city, most people only need taxi when they go to airport to travel. If parking fee is significantly higher than taking Uber, they may consider it.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Use it a few times when going out. Finding one is a bit hit and miss though as I live in the suburbs, but can usually find one who's heading back into town after dropping off nearby. 

Can't use it any more though, the app seems to close as soon as I open it. Only happened after I installed Waze.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

I've used it once, for free of course. I needed a ride home at 6am after I dropped my car off to get the windows tinted. The driver who picked me up was a nice guy, he'd been driving for a few months. He told me that he rented the car from someone else to use for Uber, and was paying $1200 a month for Prius...


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> I've used it once, for free of course. I needed a ride home at 6am after I dropped my car off to get the windows tinted. The driver who picked me up was a nice guy, he'd been driving for a few months. He told me that he rented the car from someone else to use for Uber, and was paying $1200 a month for Prius...


ZOMG


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

This should be incredibly telling for all those drivers who complain about the rates.

The current riders may be happy with what they have been paying, but there is a *HUGE* untapped market that can only. be reached with lower prices.

I've only used Uber once, my girlfriend ordered the ride when we had to go to the airport. It was my recommendation, and she wanted to find a friend to take us because she thought the $20 cost was too much. She doesn't use it recreationally either, because of the cost.

As for me, I'd probably never use a transportation service no matter what the cost, unless I absolutely had to. I'm a driving enthusiast and refuse to use buses, taxis, let friends drive me somewhere, etc. It puts a dent in my social life because it means I can't go out drinking if I don't have a place to stay within walking distance, but I enjoy driving too much.

30 years from now when 99% of the country is riding around in their mindless electric powered self controlled vehicles, ill be that one old guy still on the road in an ancient and rusty Mazda.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> As for me, I'd probably never use a transportation service no matter what the cost, unless I absolutely had to. I'm a driving enthusiast and refuse to use buses, taxis, let friends drive me somewhere, etc. It puts a dent in my social life because it means I can't go out drinking if I don't have a place to stay within walking distance, but I enjoy driving too much.
> 
> 30 years from now when 99% of the country is riding around in their mindless electric powered self controlled vehicles, ill be that one old guy still on the road in an ancient and rusty Mazda.


I'm the same way. The only time I ever used public transportation was when I had a job in downtown Boston for 3 months back when I was in college where parking would have cost me $30 a day. I've always been the one who drove everywhere, and I've been like that since I was 16.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Twice. Once for me, once for my husband. Both times we went to an event together, and one of us wanted to leave before the other. The person that had no alcohol got the car, the other Ubered.


----------



## Sancho737 (Jul 2, 2014)

When I get off from my regular job around 11pm that's when I drive for Uber and Lyft. If there is no action in my area until about 12:45 am I'll take the night off from driving and have an Uber or Lyft take me to a watering hole about 7 miles away. This is usually a Monday or Tuesday night thing. 

As for the new lower rates attracting customers I don't see much change. The rates are already pretty low and any lower means we'll have to pay the pax to ride. I have a feeling my driving days here in the Inland Empire may be numbered.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

never,


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> This should be incredibly telling for all those drivers who complain about the rates.
> 
> The current riders may be happy with what they have been paying, but there is a *HUGE* untapped market that can only. be reached with lower prices.
> 
> ...


The problem is that the price cannot be lower, otherwise I will be paying Uber for driving Uber. Even at this price, it is actually about ~$40/hour to have an on-demand Uber driver to serve you. How often do you hire someone and pay them $40/hour?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> This should be incredibly telling for all those drivers who complain about the rates.
> 
> The current riders may be happy with what they have been paying, but there is a *HUGE* untapped market that can only. be reached with lower prices.
> 
> ...


$20 too much?.....UBERPOOL to the rescue!!


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> $20 too much?.....UBERPOOL to the rescue!!


I don't think that Sydney has had UberPool. Are you in Sydney?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Albert Stan said:


> I don't think that Sydney has had UberPool. Are you in Sydney?


Nah not yet here in Sydney - but it will get here for sure. Cant wait to watch 4 paying people pushing into a Prius with luggage!

Uberpool to the rescue! !


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Never.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Nah not yet here in Sydney - but it will get here for sure. Cant wait to watch 4 paying people pushing into a Prius with luggage!
> 
> Uberpool to the rescue! !


Happens everyday in SF. Majority of the taxi fleet are Prius or a hybrid with a small trunk.


----------

